# The Irish Prostitute



## Casper (Jan 13, 2014)

_*An oldie, but still funny....

[FONT=&quot]An Irish daughter had not been home for over a year. 
Upon her return, her Father cussed her. 'Where have ye been all this time? Why did ye not write to us, not even a line? Why didn't ye call? Can ye not understand what ye put yer old Mother thru?' 

The girl, crying, replied, 'Sniff, sniff....Dad....I became a prostitute...' 

'Ye what!!? Out of here, ye shameless harlot! Sinner! You're a disgrace to this Catholic family..' 
'OK, Dad-- as ye wish. I just came back to give mum this luxurious fur coat, title deed to a ten bedroom mansion plus a $5 million savings certificate. 
For me little brother, this gold Rolex. And for ye Daddy, the sparkling new Mercedes limited edition convertible that's parked outside plus a membership to the country club......(takes a breath).....and an invitation for ye all to spend New Year’s Eve on board my new yacht in the Riviera and... ...' 

'Now what was it ye said ye had become?' says Dad. 
Girl, crying again, 'Sniff, sniff....a prostitute Daddy! Sniff, sniff.' 
'Oh! Be Jesus! Ye scared me half to death, girl! 
I thought ye said a Protestant. Come here and give yer old Dad a hug! 


 [/FONT]
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Many years ago, my mom and younger sister were shopping in San Francisco when my sister exclaimed, "I would just love to come up here and walk the streets!" which caused the cab driver to nearly run off the road.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2014)

Funny one Casper.


----------

